

Why young men go to war - Trisell
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/sebastian-junger-knows-why-young-men-go-to-war-f163804cbf6

======
Red_Tarsius
I really enjoyed this article. imho The _quest /test for manhood_ theme is one
of the most dominant in our media, yet it is also kind of a spoken taboo.
_Breaking Bad_ and _Fight Club_ come to mind, where "castrated" protagonists
fight back for their manhood... _The Big Lebowski_ is, among many themes,
about how different people prove their masculinity in different ways too. The
whole _damsel in distress_ genre... I've been writing an article about this
topic, hopefully it will come out soon. Also, movie/tv male comic relief is
often portrayed as asexual or incredibly dorky.

This is also incredibly timely, as I've spent the last weeks thinking about
how joining the military would be like.

